# Elemental Designs EHQS12 subwoofer enclosure reccomendations???



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

So I've got 4 of these things brand new in the box from 2007 (just pulled em from the top of my garage)

But I don't have the enclosure reccomendations. Does anyone have the spec sheet on these things???

I seem to remember there being a ported enclosure for them tuned to 20hz. Can anyone find it ???


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't..... the specs are highly inaccurate. I bought several of them when ED was clearing them out. I also made use of a Dayton WT2 on them which resulted in very surprising results. When I say the specs were off, I'm not talking about a 10-20% margin.. they were way off! I wound up finding them more useful in IB. Ported, no way. The recommended sealed box... nope. Box was just too small, very robust, but low end lacked even in the auto environment. Wound up using them in IB with low power (100-150 each). Much better. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

could the OP measure them with a DATS?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I would start here:


Elemental Designs EHQS12 - Google Search


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Holmz said:


> could the OP measure them with a DATS?


DATS is the current version of the Dayton Woofer Tester... invested in one myself as it's a necessary tool when dealing with certain drivers/companies. Seriously doubt most would invest in one unless they're in the habit of using questionable drivers. I posted the results back then, but on a long gone car audio site.....Club Knowledge. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

On a side note, I grew suspicious of ED actually building those subs (amps were the same as Avionixx), and vaguely remember doing a search. The EHQS woofers were strikingly similar to a couple of other brand offerings. One of the last remaining is a GRS design IIRC. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> I would start here:
> 
> 
> Elemental Designs EHQS12 - Google Search


Good luck with that. Aside from my own testing, I've never seen anyone else post that they've extracted the parameters. They just went off the stated specs although many complained that the suggested box was just as I described. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Bayboy said:


> Good luck with that. Aside from my own testing, I've never seen anyone else post that they've extracted the parameters. They just went off the stated specs although many complained that the suggested box was just as I described.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


There has to be someone out there in that search who has built a box that they are happy with. I know its not going to work in a ported box in a car, because if memory serves that driver requires a HUGE ported box i think.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah IIRC it needed like a 10 cubic foot box, but he tuned it to 20hz and it sounded awesome!

I can't seem to find the build anywhere....

also, these will be going in my Home theater, so I have plenty of space 

EDIT: So I found the thread....."Cheapest Way To Get 20Hz" its been deleted because it was on EDs forum.  Any ideas where I might find it elsewhere???


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I wish I could find a link back to the forum where I tested them, but that site is long gone and seems any data was taken with it. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Specs here, although I realize from what was mentioned earlier in this thread that they are off.









Elemental Designs EHQS12


Saw a mention of these on slickdeals.net: http://www.edesignaudio.com/edv2/product_info.php?cPath=92&products_id=183 Very good price ($25). How's eD's quality? Seems a bit low on handling... Power Handing : 200w Avaliable Voice Cois : Single 2 & Single 4 Sealed Box Size : 1.5cF Vented Box...




www.customtacos.com







*Power Handing : *200w
*Avaliable Voice Cois :* Single 2 & Single 4
*Sealed Box Size *: 1.5cF
*Vented Box Size* : 2.0-2.5cF
*Qts*: .375
*Qes*: .49
*Qms*: 1.506
*Fs*: 25.5 Hz
*Re*: 1.8
*Vas*: 157 L
*Mms*: 90 g
*Bl*: 7.2 T*m
*SPL*: 89.1 dB
*Sd*: 510 cm^2
*Xmax*: 9.1 mm
*Voice Coil* : 50 mm

Magnet Width: 5.250"
Cutout Diameter: 11.000"
Mounting Depth: 5.000"
Weight: 8 lb
Total Height: 5.600"
Displacement: .04 ft^3
Outside Diameter: 12.000"


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

I plugged in the specs from above into Bassbox if anyone wants to look at the results, too.


----------

